# Houdini-proof Crate



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi all

I feel a little silly asking this now, considering how long I have had my pup. 

I was all ready to get a crate when I got Jones, but was told by my folks and every other bleeding heart I mentioned it to that crating a dog is cruel. 

So that leads me to my questions. I am not happy with Jones being left alone with the run of the yard. He is a little Houdini and my parents property boarders with a tree plantation/forest. There are wild pigs and porcupines and antelope and wild cats in there, as well as the usual vagrant, undesirables. 

How big of a crate should I get for him. He is almost 6 months old, and stands 17in tall and weighs 30lbs. 

Also what sort of crate would you recommend for an escape artist? 

(I am tempted to get a metal flight crate; but can't find them locally)

I work an office job, and so I am not home all day, would crating him all day be ok? Up until now he has been ok on instances where I have left him home alone in my flat. He has (knock on wood) never chew any of my stuff while he has been unsupervised.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He may very well start as 6 months is right around the age for teething. As for crate size, I would probably go with a medium one. My vari-kennel does just fine for my little girl (but she's never tried to escape, only paw at the door when she wants out). My big boy is in the traditional wire crate, and the only reason he gets out is because my 4 yr old daughter opens the door (her reason being she wants him to play with her). Now, you might have your hands full if you've never crated Jones before now, or he may adapt just fine. As for him being crated while you're at work, as long as he's allowed to eliminate prior to being crated, and he has some toys to play with or bones to chew on to occupy his mind, he should be fine. How do you know he's an escape artist?


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a smallish table in my flat that is up against a wall and a cupboard. Jones has been lying under there when he has a bone and seems to use it as his "den"

His teeth all seem to have come through. His vet is extremely happy with his teeth.

Of all the places I have put him so far a room with a closed door is the only that has help him. I was in my flat the other day working at my desk and turned around to see him very quietly trying to get up onto the window ledge. If his head fits through it or under it he can get through it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I saw a picture online of a child sitting in a crate with a dog feeding it something.

Kids and dogs. lol!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep! That's the general rule, if they can fit their head through it, they'll force their whole body to fit. He may do well with a crate/kennel, as long as you utilize the training tips here, and don't close the door on him when he's first going into and getting used to it, and don't force him into it at first. You want to make him WANT to go in there. My dogs love their crates, as it gives them an escape from my 4 yr old daughter when they're tired of her saying their name a million times a minute lol. They also volunteer to go in when it's feeding time, or if they just want to get some rest


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks so much Bev.

The weather is going into our rainy season, so I'd rather Jones wasn't outside learning how fun mud is.

I will look for one online and in the paper. And take it slow. He's pretty chilled about being by himself, so I can't imagine he would have problems with a crate

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Listen I have a dog that literally tore half his face up so bad I jever thought it would heal with a wire crate escape. Just save the bs and buy a hunting dog box. Its more expensive but there is no possible way for the dog to escape.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

not sure if this will open up for you? states internation shipping. They are pricy but could be what works for your pup.

Strongest Heavy Duty Dog Crates for your Strong Dog | Carry My Dog.com | Dog Crates

International Shipping?

We have partnered with Bongo International Parcel and Mail Forwarding to service our international customers.

Bongo International provides its customers with their very own US address (not a P.O. Box). Once you have a US address, you will be able to make purchases with us as well as other US based online retailers. Bongo receives your purchases and logs them into their online system where you can consolidate them with other orders.

You can find out more and sign up for an account Bongo International


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^^^^ you can get a hunting box for MUCH cheaper.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

I found one on the American hunting dog website that looks great, will fit in my car comfortably and is a reasonable price. I think they ship internationally too.

I am looking this side too. Now that I know what I'm looking for.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Check ebay.... I found 1 that would fit flex for $200. Idk about shipping to south africa but saven $50 on the box may still leave u ahead a few dollars than off that site.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Katey , look at it this way , even if you buy brand new and top end you'll get an aluminum etc hunting/performance dog style crate for at most 700$ , you'll still have it twenty years from now , if you're dogs develops an appetite for eating crates ( or if you end up with a lotta dogs............which I could see happening) you could spend 50-75 bucks over and over again for a plastic crate across that same twenty years.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^^ exactly why I suggested it. Not only does it eliminate any risk(flexed loved his kennel too. Then he shredded his face escaping it) its the last one you'll need if you take care of it.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Hey Katey , look at it this way , even if you buy brand new and top end you'll get an aluminum etc hunting/performance dog style crate for at most 700$ , you'll still have it twenty years from now , if you're dogs develops an appetite for eating crates ( or if you end up with a lotta dogs............which I could see happening) you could spend 50-75 bucks over and over again for a plastic crate across that same twenty years.


Thanks Olddog. I do plan on more dogs in the years to come. I definitely see it as an investment.

The more I look into thing JTP the more I find people who have had dogs who have torn themselves up trying to get out of a crate. I will look on Ebay at a second hand one, and just ask about international shipping.

Part of me just doesn't understand why I can't seem to find a SAfrican site that sells quality crates and dog gear. I feel like I am living in the a 3rd world country... Oh wait. never mind. hahaha


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Katey said:


> Thanks Olddog. I do plan on more dogs in the years to come. I definitely see it as an investment.
> 
> The more I look into thing JTP the more I find people who have had dogs who have torn themselves up trying to get out of a crate. I will look on Ebay at a second hand one, and just ask about international shipping.
> 
> Part of me just doesn't understand why I can't seem to find a SAfrican site that sells quality crates and dog gear. I feel like I am living in the a 3rd world country... Oh wait. never mind. hahaha


 JTP gave you excellent advice and it will be worth the hassle.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

OldDog said:


> JTP gave you excellent advice and it will be worth the hassle.


Thank you sir


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

OldDog said:


> JTP gave you excellent advice and it will be worth the hassle.


He really did. I'm so glad that I have met so many people who know more than I do.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I found a really nice second hand aluminum crate for $25 but it's collection only in Idaho (I think) The guy was clearing out his garage and didn't need it anymore. I'm waiting to hear if he would ship it to me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

If he wont but will ship it to me ill ship it to u at your expense.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> If he wont but will ship it to me ill ship it to u at your expense.


Oh wow. Thanks JTP.

I will let you know what he says.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Katey said:


> Oh wow. Thanks JTP.
> 
> I will let you know what he says.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No problem. If I was local to him id go pick it up and ship it for you. Ive had my "main" dog mess himself up with a crate and it was pretty nerve wrecking(I had animal control show up about a week later). If I can in any way help a fellow member get what they need to keep their dog safe I will.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> No problem. If I was local to him id go pick it up and ship it for you. Ive had my "main" dog mess himself up with a crate and it was pretty nerve wrecking(I had animal control show up about a week later). If I can in any way help a fellow member get what they need to keep their dog safe I will.


That means so much to me. Thanks again.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

